# Possible Pregnant Female, PLEASE HELP!



## LoriIsa (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey everyone!

So I'm in need of a little assistance....

Last year I adopted a pretty little female rat named chiplett. I got her because a close friend of mine was moving to a new place that wouldn't allow him to keep her. I'd never owned a rat before but my friend helped me to learn and I read a lot online. Well I fell in love with her and when she passed away last month it broke my heart.

My husband and I decided we wanted to keep having rats so we decided to get a new one. We read that having more than one was better for them so we decided to get two. We couldn't find a breeder in our area so we went to the local PetSmart and since they only sell boy rats we decided on two cute boys!

However..... over a month later I'm starting to really think that the smaller rat we got was actually a girl and the breeder supplying the pet store messed up.....
This is mostly due to the fact that he/she is at least 7-9 weeks old and has no visible testicles!

I'm worried she/he may already be pregnant and I have no idea how to tell or what to do!

PLEASE HELP!

In addition we don't have the space/money to keep all of the new rats, but I have no idea what to do with them if our rat does end up having babies! 
Any ideas or advice would be really wonderful!

(Especially advice on what I might be able do with the new pups since we really can't keep them...)

Also, any opinions on if we should neuter our boy so we can still house them together? (after we confirm she either isn't pregnant or the pups have been weaned and taken care of)


Thanks!


----------



## Dovahkiin (Sep 24, 2013)

Separate them NOW!
If she is that young, she may not have accepted the boy, or he may not have tried mating.

Start counting days, if 25 days after you separated them there are no babies, then you're safe.


Also, is she is indeed pregnant, try to line up potential homes asap.

I would get him neutered, otherwise you'll have to get another boy for him.


----------

